# Seid ihr echte Internet "Junkies" ?



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Nabend!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen was eure längste Internet Auszeit bisher war? Also am Stück.
Seit 1999 bin ich regelmäßig im Internet. Die längste Pause war früher mal eine Woche als ich im Krankenhaus war und kein Handy am Start hatte.
Sonst bin ich quasi jeden Tag online.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2022)

Seit April 2014 jeden Tag online. Vor paar Wochen war am Wochenende Ausfall, ich bin dann woanders hin (Haus Verwandschaft), wo ein Rechner von mir steht und war da wieder online. Nun ist ein Mobilfunk-LTE-Stick besorgt, damit ich Ausfallsicherheit habe, wenn auch nur 64kBit/s.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Ist fast wie die tägliche Zeitung. Nur noch besser.


----------



## XT1024 (16. April 2022)

Donnerstag ~22:00 Uhr bis Freitag irgendwann ~15:00 war die Gammelleitung gestört.
Dank smartphone theoretisch dann doch nicht so richtig aber ein adäquater Ersatz ist das für mich absolut nicht, viel zu _fummelig_, und gemacht hatte ich da auch nichts.


Solche Fragen kommen doch sonst eher von uralten Leuten, nicht oder?
Genau diese, die wahrscheinlich jeden verdammten Tag von 1900-2300 vor dem TV sitzen und bei spontanem Ausfall auch keine Idee hätten, was sie machen sollten.  Nur um irgendwelchem Suchtgeschwafel zuvorzukommen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Solche Fragen kommen doch sonst eher von uralten Leuten, nicht oder?


Ich glaube hier im Forum gehöre ich zu den älteren Mitgliedern mit 46 Jahren.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2022)

Es gab glaub ich seit 2006 kein Tag ohne Internet bei mir. Internet nutze ich aber nur Zuhause, wenn ich unterwegs bin, benutz ich kein Internet. Smartphone ist nur zum telefonieren, Höchstzeit prot tag am Samrtphone ist vieleicht 1 Minute.


----------



## Mottekus (16. April 2022)

Ich "gönne" mir internetfreie Zeit, wenn ich verreise. Jedoch nur, wenn es nen Hotelurlaub mit All Inklusive ist (kommt alle 2-3 Jahre mal vor). Da will ich nichts hören von jeglichen Konflikten in der Welt.

Wenn ich  allerdings durch die Welt reise und dabei durch ein Land reise nutze ich tatsächlich das netz für Verbindungen etc.

Ansonsten bin ich durchgehend im Netz unterwegs.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2022)

Längste Zeit offline? Frühling 2017, 2 Wochen Hochzeitsreise auf einer Insel im Atlantik.
Da gabs zwar theoretisch (sau langsames) WLan aber ich hab da in voller Absicht kein internetfähiges Gerät dabei gehabt. War gar kein Problem - "Internetzugang" ist durch "Cocktail in Poolbar" vollständig ersetzbar


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2022)

Ist doch mittlerweile normal.
Früher wurden Bücher gelesen, TV geguckt, zusammen Fussball gespielt etc.
Vieles davon findet heutzutage im Internet statt.
Riesenvorteil wie ich finde, wenn du was willst, kannst du schnell mal mit dem Smartphone nachgucken.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2022)

Das mit dem permanent am Smartphone hocken ist für micht viel befremdlicher und dauernd den Input von Socialmedia. Damals hat man noch über die Wow Spieler geschimpft, heute pumpt man sich durch den einfachsten Weg dopamin durch den Schädel und das ist gesellschaftlich total anerkannt.


----------



## pedi (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier im Forum gehöre ich zu den älteren Mitgliedern mit 46 Jahren.


da bist noch weit weg von mir. 71.
bin jeden tag einige stunden online.


----------



## Atma (16. April 2022)

Kann mich nicht daran erinnern wann ich das letzte Mal ohne Internet war, ist schon ewig (viele Jahre) her 

Ein Leben ohne Internet ist für mich nicht mehr vorstellbar. Zu viel hängt inzwischen davon ab, auch wenn ich das manchmal nicht wahr haben möchte. Für unterwegs hab ich einen Tarif mit 20 GB/Monat.


----------



## tripod (16. April 2022)

ich nehme mir regelmäsig auszeiten.

wochenende oder urlaub bin ich per handy zwar erreichbar, aber da gehört dann auch glück dazu, dass ich es höre.
smartphone liegt dann auf lautlos im büro.
internet bin ich eigendlich zumindestens kurzzeitig täglich(mails/news usw). kann aber durchaus auch mal sein,
dass ich da mal einen tag weglasse.

war früher mal anders, aber ich finde meinen aktuellen umgang mit internet/smartphone um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## Hoppss (16. April 2022)

Das ist lange her  ... 2008 mal knapp 5 Wochen mit den Kindern, Singapur, Honkong, Neuseeland, Australien, da gab es zeitweise nicht einmal UKW, geschweige denn Mobilfunk ...
Danach 2019 ... 8 Tage Kreuzfahrt, die Internetpakete waren so unglaublich teuer, ...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Internetzugang" ist durch "Cocktail in Poolbar" vollständig ersetzbar


Dito! Wir hatten da allerdings "Premium inklusive" oder so ... Cocktails, über 100 Spirituosen  ... und das in gut über einem Dutzend Lokalitäten dort ... wenn wir mal mit Corona durch sind, könnte ich sowas nochmal glatt bis zu 3 Wochen durchhalten !!


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier im Forum gehöre ich zu den älteren Mitgliedern mit 46 Jahren.


Ich glaube, du liegst damit eher in der Mitte der Verteilung. Hätten doch vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Umfrage dazu, laut der ist die Silberrücken- bis Methusalem-Dichte hier im Forum recht hoch. Da zähle ich mit meinen 36 Lenzen fast noch zu den Jungspunden 

@T:
Komische Frage, finde ich. Seit mindestens (!) 10 Jahren hat das Internet unsere Welt komplett durchdrungen, es ist integraler Bestandteil. Computer sind schon lange sinnlos ohne Internet, Fernseher quasi auch, Smartphones sind die Definition der Durchdringung der Welt durch das Internet. Ohne Internet sein bedeutet letztlich, sich von der modernen Welt zu entfremden, mindestens ihr hinterher zu hinken (Geschwindigkeit von Nachrichtenverbreitung z. B.). Alles erstmal ganz ohne Wertung. 

Konkreter zur Frage: komplett ohne Internet? Das muss vor meinem ersten Smartphone gewesen sein. Und das hatte ich um 2010 rum.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2022)

Ich muss zugeben, ohne Internet werde ich schon hibbelig. Ich muss allerdings nur wissen, dass ich könnte, wenn ich wollte.  Im Urlaub reichen mir alle paar Stunden mal für 2 Minuten Google-News etc. checken, um zu sehen, ob es was neues gibt. Sonst interessiert es mich dann den Rest des Tages nicht. Aber wehe, es gibt gar kein Internet. Da fühle ich mich irgendwie vom Rest der Welt abgeschnitten. Wohl irgendwie traurig, ist aber so.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du liegst damit eher in der Mitte der Verteilung. Hätten doch vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Umfrage dazu, laut der ist die Silberrücken- bis Methusalem-Dichte hier im Forum recht hoch. Da zähle ich mit meinen 36 Lenzen fast noch zu den Jungspunden


Das es noch ältere User hier im Forum gibt ist mir bewußt. Die Frage ist doch eher wieviele ältere.  



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T:
> Komische Frage, finde ich. Seit mindestens (!) 10 Jahren hat das Internet unsere Welt komplett durchdrungen, es ist integraler Bestandteil. Computer sind schon lange sinnlos ohne Internet, Fernseher quasi auch, Smartphones sind die Definition der Durchdringung der Welt durch das Internet. Ohne Internet sein bedeutet letztlich, sich von der modernen Welt zu entfremden, mindestens ihr hinterher zu hinken (Geschwindigkeit von Nachrichtenverbreitung z. B.). Alles erstmal ganz ohne Wertung.
> 
> Konkreter zur Frage: komplett ohne Internet? Das muss vor meinem ersten Smartphone gewesen sein. Und das hatte ich um 2010 rum.


Komisch finde ich die Frage nicht. Gerade weil viele das Internet regelmäßig "konsumieren", ist es doch interessant zu wissen, ob und wie lange sie sich überhaupt mal eine Auszeit gönnen/nehmen.

Und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung zu extrem zu sein, wenn ich täglich im Internet bin. Seit über 20 Jahren.
Aber scheinbar bin ich ja nicht alleine damit.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2022)

Mein Problem an "Auszeit" vom Internet ist, dass ich denke, ich würde was verpassen. Wenn ich an Opa denke, dem die Tageszeitung am Frühstückstisch und die Tagesschau am Abend reichte, dann würde ich heute für mich sagen, das wäre mir zu wenig. Die Tageszeitung, die morgens auf dem Tisch liegt ist manchmal bereits schon überholt. Das passiert einem im Internet nicht. Es hat sich halt alles extrem beschleunigt.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mein Problem an "Auszeit" vom Internet ist, dass ich denke, ich würde was verpassen. Wenn ich an Opa denke, dem die Tageszeitung am Frühstückstisch und die Tagesschau am Abend reichte, dann würde ich heute für mich sagen, das wäre mir zu wenig. Die Tageszeitung, die morgens auf dem Tisch liegt ist manchmal bereits schon überholt. Das passiert einem im Internet nicht. Es hat sich halt alles extrem beschleunigt.


Ich lese schon seit 10-15 Jahren keine Printmedien mehr.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2022)

Kommt auf das Thema an. In Bezug auf das aktuelle Weltgeschehen halte ich Print auch für überholt. In anderen Bereichen halte ich trotzdem noch mal gerne ein gedrucktes Magazin in der Hand. Und damit ist nicht der Playboy gemeint.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das es noch ältere User hier im Forum gibt ist mir bewußt. Die Frage ist doch eher wieviele ältere.
> 
> 
> Komisch finde ich die Frage nicht. Gerade weil viele das Internet regelmäßig "konsumieren", ist es doch interessant zu wissen, ob und wie lange sie sich überhaupt mal eine Auszeit gönnen/nehmen.
> ...



Ich glaube, wir haben unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen von "dem Internet". Du sprichst ja von "Internet konsumieren" oder "im Internet sein". So als wäre es ein Ort oder als sei es eine Beschäftigung oder ein Genussmittel. Ich nehme es anders wahr. Nämlich wie zuvor schon geschildert, als integraler Bestandteil unser menschengeschaffenen Umwelt. Ist vielleicht aber auch eine Generationenfrage. Ich bin ja selbst noch kein sog. "Digital Native", aber immerhin ab meiner frühen Jugend mit dem Internet aufgewachsen.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen von "dem Internet". Du sprichst ja von "Internet konsumieren" oder "im Internet sein". So als wäre es ein Ort oder als sei es eine Beschäftigung oder ein Genussmittel. Ich nehme es anders wahr. Nämlich wie zuvor schon geschildert, als integraler Bestandteil unser menschengeschaffenen Umwelt. Ist vielleicht aber auch eine Generationenfrage. Ich bin ja selbst noch kein sog. "Digital Native", aber immerhin ab meiner frühen Jugend mit dem Internet aufgewachsen.


Ja ich nehme das Internet als virtuellen Raum wahr.  Mir ist aber bewußt das er im Alltag alle möglichen Lebensbereiche tangiert. Ändert aber nichts an den  aus meiner Sicht berechtigten Fragestellungen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ich nehme das Internet als virtuellen Raum wahr.  Mir ist aber bewußt das er im Alltag alle möglichen Lebensbereiche tangiert. Ändert aber nichts an den  aus meiner Sicht berechtigten Fragestellungen.


Trotzdem gibt es ja einen Unterschied, ob man einfach nur seine Freizeit damit verbringt, oder ob man den Beruf damit verbindet und es Arbeitszeit ist.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es ja einen Unterschied, ob man einfach nur seine Freizeit damit verbringt, oder ob man den Beruf damit verbindet und es Arbeitszeit ist.


Den gibt es. Ich meinte aber eigentlich die private Nutzung.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den gibt es. Ich meinte aber eigentlich die private Nutzung.


Du meinst in Foren herum zu hängen und Spams abzusondern?  
Das mache ich während meiner Arbeitszeit nie.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst in Foren herum zu hängen und Spams abzusondern?


U.a.  das.


----------



## type_o (17. April 2022)

Ich bin seit 2008 in diesem Forum unterwegs. Oft nur passiver Mitleser. 
Im I-Net bin ich aber täglich. 
Auszeit davon? Hmm, am Stück höhstens zwei Tage. 
Und ja, ich bin ein 'Silberrücken' 51 Jahre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ohne Internet sein bedeutet letztlich, sich von der modernen Welt zu entfremden, mindestens ihr hinterher zu hinken


Das stimmt zwar, die Frage ist aber, ob nicht genau das etwas ist, was mal nötig wäre.

Ich habe die Zeiten in denen ich Urlaub gemacht habe und mit voller Absicht kein Smartphone mitgenommen habe als sehr, sehr angenehm empfunden. Es dauert ein, zwei Tage bis man sich umgewöhnt hat weil man eben nicht mal kurz auf irgendwelche Liveticker, News, Börsenkurse, SocialMedia, etc. schauen kann aber die Tage danach sind irre entspannend.

Man sollte sich mehr darüber bewusst sein, dass der moderne way of life, immer online, immer erreichbar, immer sofort informiert zu sein eigentlich nicht dem grundlegenden menschlichen Wesen entspricht - und einen das auf Dauer auch kaputtmachen kann. Man braucht auch mal Ruhe von all dem. Seit Jahrtausenden sind Menschen beispielsweise auf Berge gekraxelt um da mal ein paar Tage zu meditieren/Abstand zu gewinnen... heute müssten sie nur ein paar Tage offline sein um fast dasselbe zu erreichen.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

type_o schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2008 in diesem Forum unterwegs.


Ich auch.


type_o schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin ein 'Silberrücken' 51 Jahre.


Willkommen im Rentner Club.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2022)

Im Urlaub (2 Standardwochen) bin ich nicht im Internet.
Da kaufe ich mir lieber mal eine Lokalzeitung in   Ahlbeck, Heringdorf, Anklam oder Greifswald.

Den Terror tu ich mir da nicht an.
Ein Fernseher reicht mir da völlig zur Unterhaltung oder mal ein schöner Film im Kino.

Erst zu Hause muß ich dann den hoffnunglos Verzweifelten hier wieder helfen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2022)

Ich bin da bei @HenneHuhn : Internet ist kein einfaches Konsumgut sondern mittlerweile fest mit unserem Leben verflochten. Selbst wenn ich im Urlaub mal nicht an Nachrichten und Co. up to date bleibe ist es für mich z.B. vollkommen selbstverständlich aufkommende Fragen mit Wikipedia zu lösen, fremdsprachige Texte mit Google Lens/Translate zu übersetzen, Wege mit Maps oder Komoot zu finden, etc. pp.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ch habe die Zeiten in denen ich Urlaub gemacht habe und mit voller Absicht kein Smartphone mitgenommen habe als sehr, sehr angenehm empfunden.


Wie war das denn, als das Auto streikte und du 10km zu Fuß gehen musstest, um Hilfe zu holen, weil du nicht telefonieren konntest?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie war das denn, als das Auto streikte und du 10km zu Fuß gehen musstest, um Hilfe zu holen, weil du nicht telefonieren konntest?


Wie früher (tm) - nur einfacher, weil jeder nette Passant dir kurz sein Telefon leihen wird das er ja immer und überall dabei hat.^^

Ich bin noch nicht ganz so lange bei der always-online Fraktion dabei - ich habe mein erstes Smartphone 2018 gekauft. Bedeutet der "Fallback" (Orientierung ohne Maps, Problembewältigung ohne instant-Google, Sozialkontakte halten ohne SocialMedia usw.) funktioniert noch ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich im Urlaub mal nicht an Nachrichten und Co. up to date bleibe ist es für mich z.B. vollkommen selbstverständlich aufkommende Fragen mit Wikipedia zu lösen, fremdsprachige Texte mit Google Lens/Translate zu übersetzen, Wege mit Maps oder Komoot zu finden, etc. pp.


Es kommt drauf an wie konsequent man dann ist. Ich kenne einige die verzichten extra auf alles was damit zu tun hat. Was ich auch nachvollziehen kann.
Ich kenne welche die gucken einen Film und fummeln nebenbei noch mit dem Handy rum.
Käme für mich nicht in Frage. Weil man sich gar nicht richtig dann drauf einlassen kann.
Oder am Strand im Minutentakt Bilder auf Facebook posten.
Das ist für mich kein genießen. Weil man ständig hin und herswitched.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht ganz so lange bei der always-online Fraktion dabei - ich habe mein erstes Smartphone 2018 gekauft. Bedeutet der "Fallback" (Orientierung ohne Maps, Problembewältigung ohne instant-Google, Sozialkontakte halten ohne SocialMedia usw.) funktioniert noch ganz gut.


Ich habe mein erstes Smartphone 2015 gekauft.
Vorher hatte ich gar keine Handy. Weil die mich da noch nicht interessiert haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bedeutet der "Fallback" (Orientierung ohne Maps, Problembewältigung ohne instant-Google, Sozialkontakte halten ohne SocialMedia usw.) funktioniert noch ganz gut.


Bis nach Usedom (600km) brauche ich kein Navi.

Und den hyperbilligen Sprit, wenn es so etwas je wieder geben sollte, brauch ich auch nicht aus der Handyapp.
Da tanke ich beim Elisenpark für zwei Cent billiger und fahre ganz entspannt zur Ferienwohnung wobei ich vorher noch ein dreistöckiges Eis verdückt habe.


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

Smartphone ist nach Feierabend und am Wochenende aus.
Am Abend gönne ich mir 1 h Daddeln, am Wochenende ca. 2-3 h in 2 Tagen, der Rest der Zeit gehört der Familie.
Navi brauche ich im Auto selten.
Höre mir lieber ein Hörbuch an.
Wenn weitere Dienstreise, dann Bahn, da kann ich mit dem Lappi noch was arbeiten.
Dröge Holzbaustatik und Haustechnikberechnungen... 

Insofern, eher kein Internetjunkie.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dröge Holzbaustatik und Haustechnikberechnungen...


Du hast wohl einen ordentlichen Beruf gelernt?


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast wohl einen ordentlichen Beruf gelernt?


Ach herrje, 
ordentlich, na ja...
wer glaubt, ein Bauleiter leitet den Bau, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter eben Zitronen faltet...

Zuerst Bauigel nach dem Bund und mit 48  noch mal den Haustechnikingenieur im Fernstudium draufgemacht.
Letzteres war aber im Vollzeitjob echt grenzwertig und eine Riesenbelastung vor allem für die Family...


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach herrje,
> ordentlich, na ja...
> wer glaubt, ein Bauleiter leitet den Bau, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter eben Zitronen faltet...


Ich bin auch gelernter Zerspaner.
Das hab ich nie wieder gearbeitet.

Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen: studierst Du mal Elektronik.
Die Armee war rum (3 Jahre) und dann noch mal ein paar Jahre auf die Schulbank.

Dann hab ich größtenteils als Soft- und Hardware-Ing. gearbeitet.


----------



## Micha0208 (20. April 2022)

Also mal offline zu sein bereitet mir nicht gleich Kopfschmerzen.

Im Urlaub z.B. brauche ich das Internet praktisch gar nicht.
(Habe auch erst 2017 mein erstes Smartphone gekauft)

Mittlerweile belastet es mich aber schon nicht online zu sein.
Unser Internet-Anschluss fiel über Ostern ca. 40h aus, da der Anbieter-Wechsel nicht glattlief 

Am meisten gestört hat mich aber abends der Verlust der Möglichkeit Filme/Serien streamen zu können...

Obwohl ich sonst gerne lese (freiwillig!), hat mir (sogar uns, meine Frau eingeschlossen) die Serien-Dudelei beim einschlafen gefehlt...


----------



## Schori (21. April 2022)

Ich bin eigentlich jeden Tag online. Meistens am Smartphone. Am PC öfter mal YouTube und sonst mal streaming am TV.


----------



## Micha0208 (21. April 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich jeden Tag online. Meistens am Smartphone


Das versuche ich weitesgehend zu vermeiden.
Da ist mir der große Monitor am PC deutlich lieber. Smartphone bleibt für mich eine Notlösung, auch wenn ich damit mittlerweile recht alleine dastehe...

PS: reines TV-Streaming (Netflix, Amazon & Co) sehe ich übrigends nicht als wirkliche Internet-Zeit, sondern zeigt eher wie wichtig der (ausreichend schnelle) Internet-Zugang heutzutage ist...


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Da ist mir der große Monitor am PC deutlich lieber. Smartphone bleibt für mich eine Notlösung, auch wenn ich damit mittlerweile recht alleine dastehe...


Ich kann dich beruhigen. Geht mir genauso.
Am PC ist es einfach alles komfortabler.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

Ich bin ein richtiger Internet Junky geworden. Täglich von morgens bis abends. Wollte jetzt ein Monat pausieren, und habe ca. 2 Tage geschafft nicht am Handy zu surfen^^ Und selbst das, war extrem schwer. Die zwei Tage fühlten sich äußerst lang und intensiv an. Aber ich bin richtig stolz auf mich, dass ich es jetzt über 3 Wochen geschafft habe keine Filme/Serien/Games zu schauen/zocken. Quasi ein Medien Detox Light. Und das auch noch, obwohl ich davor noch heftig Elden Ring gesuchtet und dann mittendrin aufgehört habe.

...Ich wundere mich oft, wie ich in den 90er ohne Internet gelebt habe


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2022)

Du hast halt andere Dinge getan.
Gibt ja noch genügend andere Hobbies und Beschäftigungen.


----------



## pedi (27. April 2022)

es dürften die wenigsten in den 90ern gekannt bzw. genutzt haben.
was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

Danke für die ernstgemeinten Antworten. Meine Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur und sollte nur verdeutlichen, wie schwer ich mir mittlerweile ein Leben ohne Internet vorstellen kann


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2022)

Es vereinfacht ja auch viele Dinge.
Wenn du früher ein Lied kaufen wolltest musstest du in den Laden und gucken ob sie es haben.
War es schon älter wurde es schwieriger.
Heute suchst du kurz bei google und kannst es kaufen, streamen etc.
Ich empfinde es mittlerweile als nützlichen Helfer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es vereinfacht ja auch viele Dinge.
> Wenn du früher ein Lied kaufen wolltest musstest du in den Laden und gucken ob sie es haben.
> War es schon älter wurde es schwieriger.
> Heute suchst du kurz bei google und kannst es kaufen, streamen etc.
> Ich empfinde es mittlerweile als nützlichen Helfer.


Genau das ist ja das Ambivalente beim Internet. Ich empfinde es ja selber als ein Segen und freue mich, dass mit dem Internet eine niemals enden wollende Quelle an Informationen und Wissen sich in deiner Tasche befindet. Ich war ja früher schon etwas nerdig und habe unzählige Printmedien gesammelt. Jetzt spare ich mir das Geld und habe noch mehr Input durchs Internet, als ich es mir als Jugendlicher je erträumen könnte.

Aber die Kehrseite davon ist halt, dass ich es nicht mehr wirklich gut kontrollieren kann und mich mein Pile of Shame und FOMO mehr stressen als mir lieb ist. Daher stimme ich @Incredible Alk vollkommen zu, wenn er sinngemäß sagt, dass das nicht wirklich gesund ist für einen Menschen.

Ich habe jetzt in meiner kleinen Abstinenz halt gemerkt, wie schön es auch ist, mal den Kopf frei zu bekommen von dem ganzen Zeugs und tatsächlich mal nur Reallife zu genießen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2022)

Das ist halt das Problem bei vielen. 
Aber das wirst du auch anders im Leben haben. 
Deswegen ist einfach mal laufen lassen oft ne gute Sache.


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2022)

Das psychologische Problem sind die sozialen Plattformen, Foren und Whattsappgruppen. Man hat immer das Gefühl, etwas zu verpassen bzw. nachzusehen, was es neues gibt. Hat schon jemand geantwortet, was gibt es für neue Beiträge? Gefühlt "stresst" das am meisten.

Ein anderer Punkt ist Produktrecherche. Man will etwas kaufen und guckt erstmal online, wie ist die Produktauswahl, vergleicht Eigenschaften, liest Rezensionen und wälzt vor und zurück um die beste Option zu finden. Nur um am Ende doch nicht ganz zufrieden zu sein und zu denken "hätte ich vllt doch das andere genommen".

Als man noch offline einkaufen gegangen ist, hat man das nächste Fachgeschäft rausgesucht, vor Ort die Auswahl angesehen, sich für ein Produkt entschieden und glücklich nach Hause gegangen. Weil man gar nicht wusste, was es sonst noch so am Markt gibt und vorallem nicht unzählige Meinungen anderer gelesen hat.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> es dürften die wenigsten in den 90ern gekannt bzw. genutzt haben.


Ich erst Ende der 90´er.
Manch andere schon Anfang/Mitte der 90 ´er. Aber das waren hauptsächlich Nerds.
Akkustikkoppler usw ins Telefonnetz gab es noch früher.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich erst Ende der 90´er.
> Manch andere schon Anfang/Mitte der 90 ´er. Aber das waren hauptsächlich Nerds.
> Akkustikkoppler usw ins Telefonnetz gab es noch früher.


Ein reicher Kindheitsfreund hatte schon Mitte 90er Internet. Das war an die Telefonrechnung sogar noch gebunden. Aber war schon cool. Ich glaube eine meiner ersten Suchbegriffe waren "Wann wird Cannabis legalisiert?"


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2022)

Die AOL CDs haben uns alle süchtig gemacht 

56k Modem kenne ich auch noch. Höre mein Mom jetzt noch rufen "ich kann schon wieder nicht telefonieren, es piept nur im Hörer"


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2022)

Ich hab das erste Mal ein Modem benutzt als bei meinen Eltern fälschlicherweise das DSL abgeschaltet wurde und 1und1 als "Internet-Firma" das Problem per Mail besprechen wollte.
Zum Glück hatte mein damaliges IBM T40 sowas noch, Smartphones waren da noch nicht so üblich.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

56K Modem hatte ich am Anfang auch. Da konnte man den Internetseiten zugucken wie sich aufgebaut haben.
Und ist ständig rausgeflogen. 
Da mußte man auch noch auf seine Telefonrechnung achten. Und vor 0190 Dialern aufpassen.
Es gab ein Programm das hiess "Smartsurfer" und hat einen die günstigsten Tarife immer angezeigt und vor den Dialern geschützt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2022)

Oh ja, DSL mit Zeittarif und ich hatte Urlaub und damals in ner Gilde gespielt. 
200 Euro Telefonrechnung


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh ja, DSL mit Zeittarif und ich hatte Urlaub und damals in ner Gilde gespielt.
> 200 Euro Telefonrechnung


Ich hatte erst Modem. Da wurde das noch pro Minute berechnet.
Da hatte ich schon mal eine Telefonrechnung von 300 Mark (Euro gab´s da noch nicht).
Dann DSL mit Volumenbegrenzung.
Und anschließend meine erste richtige Flatrate.


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hatte ich schon mal eine Telefonrechnung von 300 Mark (Euro gab´s da noch nicht).


Kommt mir bekannt vor... AOL, sie haben Post... 
Habe damals, damit ich nicht nochmal solche eine Rechnung bekomme, mein 56K Modem zerstört... 

Blöd war dann aber, doch nicht davon loszukommen und mir eine neuen kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## DARPA (28. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> AOL, sie haben Post...


Junge, das war grad der Flash meines Lebens 

"Sie haben Post" - diese Frauenstimme - als wäre es gestern gewesen....


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2022)

Puh ja ich war schon einmal in diesem Internetz.

Angefangen irgendwann Anfang/Mitte der 90er und seitdem nicht mehr raus gekommen.

Damals hätte Diablo 1 und Diablo 2 mich beinahe meinen Schulabschluss gekostet..... verdammte Jagd nach dem Kings Sword of Haste.

So abgesehen davon würde ich mich heute nicht mehr als Internetjunkie bezeichnen. Ich nutze das Internet natürlich ebenfalls täglich, aber eher als Mittel zum Zweck. Kann mich auch problemlos wochenlang offline beschäftigen,  wenn ich vorher mittels Internet meine Bücher ins Kindle laden kann.

Abgesehen von diesem Forum nutze ich auch keinerlei soziale Medien.

Klar das Internet ist verdammt praktisch aber ich verspüre da keinerlei Abhängigkeit.

€dith um die Eingangsfrage doch noch zu beantworten:

3 Wochen im Urlaub wo ich zumindest nicht bewusst im Netz unterwegs war.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Mai 2022)

Die längste Auszeit waren die Tage mit Krankheit verbunden.
Ansonsten bin ich Regelmäßig im Netz unterwegs (ausnahme vor der Konsole und Zocken und nebenbei Arbeiten)

Soziale Medien nutze ich nur Reddit -> E-Reader, Light Novels, Manga und Anime.

Ansonsten bin ich froh das mir keiner via WhatsApp und Telegram keiner auf die Nerven geht.


----------

